
1Password CLI public beta - bgentry
https://blog.agilebits.com/2017/09/06/announcing-the-1password-command-line-tool-public-beta/
======
beckler
I'm rather disappointed, because it seems like there's no support for local
vaults.

[https://support.1password.com/command-line/#sign-in-or-
out](https://support.1password.com/command-line/#sign-in-or-out)

------
brotherjerky
Been waiting for this a long, long time. Exciting!

